# Upgrading my pc from i7 920



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

'm looking to replace these CPU+MOBO+RAM  of my PC. Have a new cabinet, PSU, SSD, HDD, GFX cardetc. 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?*
Ans: gaming at full hd .Play all the latest games

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 50k+10?

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10 Pro

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: NA,4tb black and 2tb green with 2 ssd(80,256)

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Have an dell 24 inch monitor

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Only CPU, Mobo, RAM i want to buy

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: this month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes, have built this desktop

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Online,local from kolkata mainly

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: 
I have come up with this config Prefer intel & gigabyte(after 9 years it is failng i think))
Processor -Intel Core i5 8600 -23k(k version if better with a cooler)
MOTHERBOARD GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS GAMING 7 - OP-27K(optane memory review are good ,this board is available in vedant computer website.)
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB -11k

Would like lots of USB ports. I'd like something solid that will last. Thanks in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2019)

If you are not overclocking then no point getting a K edition processor & similarly no point getting such expensive mobo(they are expensive because they are meant for some serious overclocking).

Buy Online | GIGABYTE B360 AORUS Gaming 3 WIFI Motherboard | Price in India
PROCESSOR INTEL CORE I7 8700 8TH GENERATION (12M CACHE, UP TO 4.60 GHZ)
Buy Online | CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz RAM CMK16GX4M1D3000C16 | Price in India

Optane is just a gimmick,no need to waste money on it especially now when ssd price have come down & still decreasing.

I hope you have a good psu to handle such a system.


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 1600-12,400
ASROCK X370 PRO4-7,900
CORSAIR 16GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 3000MHZ RAM(8GBX2)-10,000 for dual channel configuration

*I wouldn't get any Intel CPU now they are overpriced and no of cores in them are not enough for future.Watch below CPU utilization in both CPUs. Ryzen are cheaper and future proof *




*
What graphics card and PSU do you have? 



*


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

i have corsair 1000hx
and graphix is zotac gtx 970 amp extreme

what about i5 9600k ?
(my old pc specs were i7 920+ 12 gb +gigabyte ex58 extreme .using for 9 years.some mobo problems have occured thats why i am changing my system.CPU has no problem and i can play battlefield 5 with no probs)
I want future proof pc for 9-10 years(will upgrade gfx card when necessary but other parts stay as it is. can ryzen run for 10 years without problems?)

UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X vs Intel Core i5-9600K

ryzen 7 2700x or i5 9600k both costs near the same?
i am now leaning towards ryzen 7 2700x--29k
*Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO---25k*

My full specs is in the signature below.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2019)

They don't make mobos like earlier times,consider yourself lucky if any recent mobo can last beyond 5 years.One thing that ryzen has which intel can never have is better future upgrades. Intel changes its socket every year so after 3 years(standard mobo warranty) it is hard to get a similar quality/feature mobo for older intel processors.Also since you are aiming for long term it is better to go with single 16gb ram stick for now if you think you will need more than that in future as running 2*16gb ram on ryzen platform is better than running 3*8gb or 4*8gb ram.



Minion said:


> CORSAIR 16GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 3000MHZ RAM(8GBX2)-10,000 for dual channel configuration


*www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=48164&width=800&height=800


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

is this config good:-
 ryzen 7 2700x--29k
*Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO---25k
CORSAIR CMK16GX4M1D3000C16 Desktop Ram Vengence Lpx Series - 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz-10k
total-64k
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2019)

^^Again,this 25k CH7 Hero is one of the best ryzen mobo for overclocking which you are not interested in.Even if you are but only intend to do mild overclocking then a 14-15k mobo will still do the same. Still if you have the budget then it is one of the best ryzen mobo. Also if you are spending so much money then get a better ram too:
Buy Online | Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB DDR4 3200MHz Memory HX432C18FB/16 | Price in India


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> i have corsair 1000hx
> and graphix is zotac gtx 970 amp extreme
> 
> what about i5 9600k ?
> ...


Get Ryzen 7 2700 instead of 2700X in gaming there is only 4-5 fps difference between two while 2700 is almost 5k cheaper
I would suggest  *ASUS PRIME X470-PRO* for 15k


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Again,this 25k CH7 Hero is one of the best ryzen mobo for overclocking which you are not interested in.Even if you are but only intend to do mild overclocking then a 14-15k mobo will still do the same. Still if you have the budget then it is one of the best ryzen mobo. Also if you are spending so much money then get a better ram too:
> Buy Online | Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB DDR4 3200MHz Memory HX432C18FB/16 | Price in India


corsair equivalent ram ?
I have seen costly mobo last long like my gigabyte ex58 extreme which i didnt overclock.since there are stability issue with frequent restarts so I have to change it. I had used the mobo extensively for 9+ years with no problems except the 2 lan ports going kaput.
I may overclock if required to bump the speed to 4ghz which can be easily done with its included heat sink.
another good thing about the mobo is it has lots of usb ports.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

Minion said:


> Get Ryzen 7 2700 instead of 2700X in gaming there is only 4-5 fps difference between two while 2700 is almost 5k cheaper
> I would suggest  *ASUS PRIME X470-PRO* for 15k



mobo i will buy costly ones which i think will last longer.
is 2700 x not worth 5k more?
2700   -----------------------------   2700x
Base Clock

3.2GHz     --------------------------3.7GHz

Max Boost Clock

4.1GHz      --------------------------- 4.3GHz

base clock is .5 more
wraith prism cooler is better than wraith spire.will save some money in cooling.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2019)

Your chosen config is good,asus crosshair 7 is one of the best ryzen mobo & 2700x is better with its wraith prism cooler(but it may be noisy at high temps).

All ram are equivalent,only criterion being whether they work or not with a processor+mobo combination. That Hyperx Fury has 3200mhz vs corsair's 3000mhz plus both have official service centres in India & price difference is also not much.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have noisy high speed delta fans x3(i control rpm by exteral fan controller) in my case.Noise is not an  issue. dont wanna upgrade my cpu cooler right now maybe later.
best ram for my above configuration is ?
hyper x fury not avilable in kolkata it seems


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2019)

You can order from primeabgb,they are as good as mdcomputers/vedantcomputers & kingston RMA is handled by Rashi(they have a centre in Kolkata too).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

hmm that i will do...
Final specs
ryzen 7 2700x--29k
*Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO---25k*
*KINGSTON HYPERX FURY 16GB DDR4 3200MHZ MEMORY HX432C18FB/16-10k

will buy as soon i get my axis bank priority debit card which has 10% cashback...

any other suggestion are welcome.

*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

10% cashback on debit card without any website sale offer,first time hearing this.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

*
Only on online spend max cashback 2.5k per quater. Max 10k per year. Check website. *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

2 lakh minimum avg quarterly balance,too much. You can earn more than 2500 in a month with this amount by investing in some good stocks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2019)

*Budget -51.2K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 7 2700x -29.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450A Pro -9.3k
RAM -G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -12.2k

*Total -51.4*


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

I had to open due to locker (new branch opened near my home. ) . I am not losing money since  i have 2 cards(joint acc) with 2 lakh yearly spend which is doable with groceries Electricity bill etc i get 20k cashback which is 10 % of 2 lakhs plus i am  getting 3.5 percent annually interest. Lounge acess is aplus.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget -51.2K*
> 
> Processor -AMD Ryzen 7 2700x -29.7k
> Motherboard -MSI B450A Pro -9.3k
> ...


 Any reason for changing mobo. Is the asus one not good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Any reason for changing mobo. Is the asus one not good?


He reply fast so usually miss the requirements mentioned in previous posts.Your final specs are good.

That's fine then.Just goes on to show that there is no best card for everyone but good card for someone.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's fine then.Just goes on to show that there is no best card for everyone but good card for someone.


 Meaning?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

You can do both,keep 2 lakh as min balance as well as spend 1lakh online per year to get 10k cashback,so this card is good for you.But if someone can not keep 2 lakh as min balance even if online spending is more than 1 lakh per year or someone who can keep 2 lakh min balance but doesn't spend much online then this card is not good for such person.

P.S.you mentioned earlier getting 20k cashback(10% of 2lakh) but this card has 10k max cashback limit per year,do you mean in a joint acct each card get its own separate cashback limit(I thought just like in CC the limit is shared as joint acct card is kinda similar to addon card).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can do both,keep 2 lakh as min balance as well as spend 1lakh online per year to get 10k cashback,so this card is good for you.But if someone can not keep 2 lakh as min balance even if online spending is more than 1 lakh per year or someone who can keep 2 lakh min balance but doesn't spend much online then this card is not good for such person.
> 
> P.S.you mentioned earlier getting 20k cashback(10% of 2lakh) but this card has 10k max cashback limit per year,do you mean in a joint acct each card get its own separate cashback limit(I thought just like in CC the limit is shared as joint acct card is kinda similar to addon card).


No the card cost is Rs 750 per year for each card if you do not maintain priority account(Just 10k normal acc).It is linked to card not account.even if you leave priority you can get cashback which I may do down the line.As i told before I dont wanna keep 2 lakhs  it but had to open locker(which the axis guys were insisting).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 9, 2019)

Should I wait for the ryzen 300 series which will launch within few weeks


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Should I wait for the ryzen 300 series which will launch within few weeks


It won't launch in a few weeks, but certainly wait for today's presentation by AMD @ CES.

We'll then know what to expect.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 9, 2019)

If the leaks are true then i will wait for 3700x - - 12cores...

no update on the chip in ces 2019...
mid 2019 is too late for me then..
gonna buy above config within this month..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> If the leaks are true then i will wait for 3700x - - 12cores...
> 
> no update on the chip in ces 2019...
> mid 2019 is too late for me then..
> gonna buy above config within this month..


AMD Ryzen 3000 Series CPUs Based on Zen 2 Launching in Mid of 2019


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 13, 2019)

how is this ram any ideas.
RAM G.SKILL 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 - 3200MHZ TRIDENT Z RGB SERIES - F4-3200C16S-16GTZR
gskill rma is a problem? warranty claim,service centre etc ?
i like the rgb ram that's why


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2019)

This is a good ram but the main issue is gskill rma,worst case scenario you may have to wait months.
Corsair RAM RMA in Mumbai : IndianGaming


> I have RMA’d my GSkill Ram through PrimeABGB and they took nearly 6 months . But that was because it had to goto Taiwan and then prime had some problem getting it back from there.



If you want rgb you can get this,at least adata has official service centres in India.
Buy Online | ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D40 RGB 16GB (16GBx1) 3200MHz DDR4 RAM AX4U3200316G16-SR40 | Price in India


----------



## Minion (Jan 13, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> how is this ram any ideas.
> RAM G.SKILL 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 - 3200MHZ TRIDENT Z RGB SERIES - F4-3200C16S-16GTZR
> gskill rma is a problem? warranty claim,service centre etc ?
> i like the rgb ram that's why



Get two 8GB ram for dual channel.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 13, 2019)

Minion said:


> Get two 8GB ram for dual channel.


will buy one 16 gb now, later another 16 gb.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 15, 2019)

bought mb+cpu the products from vedant.
waiting for adata ram from prime abgb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2019)

Which mobo & cpu?


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which mobo & cpu?


ryzen 7 2700x-
Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO-

already got Rs 2500 cashback on my axis bank account(got message it will get credited in 7 days).

btw i have to apply for netbanking for second holder where i think i can get extra 2500 cashback.If it is possible then it will be great.

*People will want to know why i choose amd over intel after owning intel system for 9+ years?*

First I thought of buying intel as I had the budget then I thought why i had come to this forum in the first place,BCOZ my MB is creating problems,my i7 920 can still run all games at 1080p without any problems .motherboard for my socket is obsolete which is the main problem.I didn't even overclock it thinking maybe when required I will. Intel has become money hungry it changes socket every 2 years.I want my PC to run for 10 years I may upgrade GPU,ram but thats it, i am not changing my cpu if mobo has problems then change mobo.

I think amd will win many fans if they can keep their promise am4 socket support till 2020.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2019)

^^Good choice & correct decision. Good cashback(I had to invest ~50k for 3 weeks to get 3k profit  ).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Good choice & correct decision. Good cashback(I had to invest ~50k for 3 weeks to get 3k profit  ).


where are you investing ? I may have around 10 lacs(selling some sharess) which i will invest in mutual fund namely nifty 50 index


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2019)

I am just a small time trader.Usually pick 400-500 shares in some good cheap shares(~100-200 or less) & wait for few weeks to earn 2-3k profit. Why index MF though,why not large cap?Also it is better to invest via SIP instead of lump sum to take advantage of variations in stock market(when mkt is down same amount will fetch you more units of MF so over time SIP will result in more units/shares in MF instead of lumpsum).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am just a small time trader.Usually pick 400-500 shares in some good cheap shares(~100-200 or less) & wait for few weeks to earn 2-3k profit. Why index MF though,why not large cap?Also it is better to invest via SIP instead of lump sum to take advantage of variations in stock market(when mkt is down same amount will fetch you more units of MF so over time SIP will result in more units/shares in MF instead of lumpsum).


I know that ,I will also invest in large cap through sip.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 19, 2019)

UPDATE:
prime abgb sent better ram:
adata xpg spectrix d41 rgb 16gb x1 instead of d40 version(3200mhz)
SPECTRIX D41 DDR4 RGB Memory Module | ADATA Consumer
DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 16GB x 1 CL16-18-18 1.35V Tungsten Grey


----------



## Minion (Jan 19, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> UPDATE:
> prime abgb sent better ram:
> adata xpg spectrix d41 rgb 16gb x1 instead of d40 version(3200mhz)
> SPECTRIX D41 DDR4 RGB Memory Module | ADATA Consumer
> DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 16GB x 1 CL16-18-18 1.35V Tungsten Grey



Great,but why single channel why not dual channel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 19, 2019)

For same price?that's good.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> For same price?that's good.


Yes  for the same price.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 19, 2019)

Minion said:


> Great,but why single channel why not dual channel.


Will buy another 16 after ram price decrease about 20-40%
Maybe i will get the same ram for 8k later this year


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 22, 2019)

Seems I am having issues with my system error code 8.Can anybody help?Is there a qled code Green  for cpu ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2019)

Are all connectors properly attached?Check that cpu power connector is attached properly.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hmm i think it is attached  8pin +24 pin in mobo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2019)

Can you post screenshots of 8pin & 24pin power connectors & other such connectors(use imgur)?


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Seems I am having issues with my system error code 8.Can anybody help?Is there a qled code Green  for cpu ?


This is a software issue not a hardware.Try removing 1 application at a time and see if it fixes your issue.


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 11, 2019)

Minion said:


> This is a software issue not a hardware.Try removing 1 application at a time and see if it fixes your issue.


it was showing motherboard code  could even get into bios.board was faulty got a new board through rma.It works flawlessly now.below is screenshot of ram timings .can anybody suggest that it is ok?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes,cpuz shows real frequency of ram which is half of stated frequency of ram(for 3200mhz ram its real operating frequency is 3200/2=1600mhz,DDR denotes double data rate so any DDR ram's real operating frequency is half of its stated frequency in product description).


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,cpuz shows real frequency of ram which is half of stated frequency of ram(for 3200mhz ram its real operating frequency is 3200/2=1600mhz,DDR denotes double data rate so any DDR ram's real operating frequency is half of its stated frequency in product description).


inputted the tested frequency through bios.Check the timings which are equal to rated specs.System is stable can play battlefield 5 without any issues


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2019)

You only need to enable & select xmp profile in bios setting to run ram at its stated frequency of 3200mhz(real frequency 1600mhz) if mobo bios version & processor support it.Manually inputting values is for more fine-tuned ram overclocking.All values should be entered in stated/standard format(aka no 1600 input anywhere).


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You only need to enable & select xmp profile in bios setting to run ram at its stated frequency of 3200mhz(real frequency 1600mhz) if mobo bios version & processor support it.Manually inputting values is for more fine-tuned ram overclocking.All values should be entered in stated/standard format(aka no 1600 input anywhere).


Xmp is an intel thing doesnt work in amd. But there was some profiles preset which didnt work and if i set 3200 speed in bios settings then latency and all stuff are above 20 so had to enter manually


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Xmp is an intel thing doesnt work in amd. But there was some profiles preset which didnt work and if i set 3200 speed in bios settings then latency and all stuff are above 20 so had to enter manually


XMP is intel trademark so amd can't use it but it is all the same,aka factory stored overclocked profiles inside ram.You should have been able to achieve 3200mhz speed with 16-18-18 as per stated timings just by selecting xmp/axmp/whatever name is there in mobo bios setting.


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> XMP is intel trademark so amd can't use it but it is all the same,aka factory stored overclocked profiles inside ram.You should have been able to achieve 3200mhz speed with 16-18-18 as per stated timings just by selecting xmp/axmp/whatever name is there in mobo bios setting.


Thanx i set the docp profile but it seems it is same as I had manually inputted value.

Any good 32 inch curved display (more than full hd)
asus is too costly around 50 k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2019)

What's your budget,32" curved monitors are costly.
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-inch-Curved-...ie=UTF8&qid=1550004534&sr=1-2&keywords=curved
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-inch-68-4-Cu...e=UTF8&qid=1550004523&sr=1-26&keywords=curved


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> What's your budget,32" curved monitors are costly.
> *www.amazon.in/Samsung-inch-Curved-...ie=UTF8&qid=1550004534&sr=1-2&keywords=curved
> *www.amazon.in/Samsung-inch-68-4-Cu...e=UTF8&qid=1550004523&sr=1-26&keywords=curved


Budget is around 30-40k
it should have 2k or better 4k display with freesync also should be curved
144 hz refresh rate (not mandatory as i dont play competitive multiplayer anymore ..no time)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't think it's possible in this budget,closest one I found is this:
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-CF396-Super-Curved-27-Inch/dp/B078WG1T6P/ref=sr_1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1550043952&sr=1-8&keywords=curved&refinements=p_36:2000000-4500000


----------



## Minion (Feb 13, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Budget is around 30-40k
> it should have 2k or better 4k display with freesync also should be curved
> 144 hz refresh rate (not mandatory as i dont play competitive multiplayer anymore ..no time)



AOC C24G1-22,500
*www.aocindia.com/productspecs/aocmonitor/gaming/C24G1.pdf

Lenovo L27Q-10-25,000
Buy LENOVO L27Q-10 at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

AMD Free Sync 75Hz Monitor 27 inch (75Hz can be overclocked to 120hz using this guide and cheap as well.
Buy Online Acer KG1 27inch LED Monitor 75Hz (KG271 Bmiix) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## shreeux (Feb 13, 2019)

Minion said:


> Lenovo L27Q-10-25,000
> Buy LENOVO L27Q-10 at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in



I am using this  Lenovo L27Q-10, till now quite good. 
But when ever switch to reading mode to gaming or movie mode...to use multiple selection to be made. 

To avoid, any third party software available?


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmm good choices ,currently own 24 inch dell led i need atleast 32 inch curved


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Hmm good choices ,currently own 24 inch dell led i need atleast 32 inch curved


I don't think you will find 32 inch curved monitor if you find then they would be very expensive.
*www.amazon.in/PG348Q-34-inch-Curved-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B01A9EN4YU
*www.amazon.in/dp/B06ZZDYVQM/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=cd818f9c-142a-4b42-ad2c-f0421857aaf5

4K gaming need very expensive GPU so consider these things before investing so much on GPU my suggestion would be stick with 27inch 2k monitor


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 23, 2019)

opening my own old thread !!!!

ASUS ROG STRIX XG32VQ 32 INCH WQHD GAMING MONITOR
thinking of buying this one.
any good gfx card
ZOTAC GAMING GEFORCE RTX 2080 SUPER TWIN FAN 8GB GDDR6
but this is cheap
ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2080 DUAL OC EDITION 8GB GDDR6


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2019)

ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 DUAL OC 8G review


> The card's temperature under heavy game stress stabilized at roughly 71 Degrees C. We note down the hottest GPU reading, not the average.
> These tests have been performed with a *20~21 Degrees C room temperature*, this is a peak temperature based on a FireStrike loop.



Good but pricey, hot and loud


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 24, 2019)

i have full tower with good airflow. is the price worth it and can it run the new technology (cant remember the name) will it be future proof for 3-4 years.i am still running gtx 970 .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

i7 920 can't even fully utilize a 1660 let alone a 2080,waste of money unless you upgrade your entire system.


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 24, 2019)

i have upgraded it.updated my sig.check it. The thread is the upgrading thread that i used again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

In that case,no issue.


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 24, 2019)

ASUS ROG STRIX XG32VQ 32 INCH WQHD GAMING MONITOR
is this any good?
 and should i buy rtx 2070 super or 2080 super


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2019)

@SaiyanGoku how is this monitor,I think even 2080(non-super) should be enough for 2k 144Hz gaming.


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku how is this monitor,I think even 2080(non-super) should be enough for 2k 144Hz gaming.


2080 non super that model out of stock

Image Product Name Model Quantity Unit Price Total
*www.vedantcomputers.com/image/cache/catalog/rough/monitor/ROG%20Strix%20XG32VQ%20%201-120x120.jpg ASUS ROG STRIX XG32VQ 32 INCH WQHD GAMING MONITOR XG32VQ ₹45,900 ₹45,900

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.vedantcomputers.com/image/cache/assets/products/graphics-card/ZOTAC/ZT-T20820F-10P/ZT-T20820F-10P%20%20%201-120x120.jpg ZOTAC GAMING GEFORCE RTX 2080 SUPER TWIN FAN 8GB GDDR6 ZT-T20820F-10P ₹59,999 ₹59,999

*Sub-Total:* ₹105,899
*Total:* ₹105,899

OR
*www.vedantcomputers.com/image/cache/assets/products/graphics-card/ZOTAC/ZT-T20710B-10P/ZT-T20710B-10P%20%201-120x120.jpg ZOTAC GAMING GEFORCE RTX 2070 SUPER AMP EXTREME 8GB GDDR6 ZT-T20710B-10P ₹47,200 ₹47,200

*Sub-Total:* ₹93,100
*Total:* ₹93,100

*www.vedantcomputers.com/image/cache/catalog/rough/RAM/AX4U3200316G16-SR41%20%201-120x120.jpg ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D41 16GB (16GBX1) DDR4 RGB 3200MHZ RAM AX4U3200316G16-SR41 ₹7,350 ₹7,350

getting the same ram ,should i buy another one to make it 32gb
will use indusind iconia amex and get 2% reward points.
called shop they are not giving much discount.
any good offer of these?


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 29, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Aopen-32HC1Q-32-inch...+32&qid=1569730295&smid=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&sr=8-3

How is this one. It will come under 25k excluding all discount


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG271U-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07N41RNX7/
Above monitor is IPS with 400nits of brightness & the one you are considering is VA panel with 250nits of brightness(VA panel is supposed to have more nits than IPS panel because its main advantage lies in having deeper blacks & more contrast(directly related to nits of brightness)). Also see the review A lot of features but a horrible VA panel !


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG271U-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07N41RNX7/
> Above monitor is IPS with 400nits of brightness & the one you are considering is VA panel with 250nits of brightness(VA panel is supposed to have more nits than IPS panel because its main advantage lies in having deeper blacks & more contrast(directly related to nits of brightness)). Also see the review A lot of features but a horrible VA panel !


I thought so.review is kind of bad and longevity is an issue.I think i will buy the asus.
*www.vedantcomputers.com/image/cache/catalog/rough/monitor/ROG%20Strix%20XG32VQ%20%201-120x120.jpg
*[/URL] [URL='*www.vedantcomputers.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2362']ASUS ROG STRIX XG32VQ 32 INCH WQHD GAMING MONITOR[/URL] XG32VQ ₹45,900 ₹45,900


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 1, 2019)

bought this one costed me 40k excluding all discounts:-
*www.amazon.in/GeForce-256-bit-Graphics-Lighting-ZT-T20710F-10P/dp/B07TXGY8Y2/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3V0EEV9ONT7VS&keywords=rtx+2070+super&qid=1569909949&sprefix=rtx+2070+s,aps,446&sr=8-2&th=1

How is it.can it run in the asus monitor 1440p with ray tracing?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> How is it.can it run in the asus monitor 1440p with ray tracing?


Should but not all games at highest settings,wait for others as I am not a gamer.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Should but not all games at highest settings,wait for others as I am not a gamer.


Read some reviews I mainly play single player games ,I dont play competitive games much.
I got the graphics car for 30k (39k after all cashback discount etc and 9k for my old card.).If anybody has other suggstion please recommend fast sale going to end in few days


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2019)

You have good enough for card for 2k gaming. 
If you want to know how many frames you will get with this GPU, you can check this site Bottleneck Calculator - PC Builds


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 2, 2019)

nac said:


> You have good enough for card for 2k gaming.
> If you want to know how many frames you will get with this GPU, you can check this site Bottleneck Calculator - PC Builds


Thanks .seems like i am going to get the card on Saturday.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 5, 2019)

Got my card.lets see how it runs.will buy ram and monitor next week


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> Got my card.lets see how it runs.will buy ram and monitor next week


Why you did not buy in this week sale?


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why you did not buy in this week sale?


its 60k in amazon.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07DWH1XFV/ref=pd...&pf_rd_p=8898459b-1352-40e2-a979-a9cc961705f0

vedant has it for 46k
ASUS ROG STRIX XG32VQ 32 INCH WQHD GAMING MONITOR
ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D41 16GB (16GBX1) DDR4 RGB 3200MHZ RAM
can this ram run at 3200mhz if i have both the same ram.I already own 16gb same model.(I am buying because its price is low and later model will disappear so .32 gb is 7-10 years future proof )
i am going to get around 6% reward points(indusind iconia 2% deafault spend over 60k and get 3x reward points.I also have to pay for insurance 13k.) reward points can be redeemed for  spencers voucher which is quite good.I will get around 3k voucher


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2019)

Same model ram with same capacity should be able to run in dual channel mode for most of the cases.As for 7-10 years that is too far,within next 2-3 years ddr4 ram will be replaced by ddr5.

I thought you were using axis priority card for cashback,is this indisind iconia better than that.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Same model ram with same capacity should be able to run in dual channel mode for most of the cases.As for 7-10 years that is too far,within next 2-3 years ddr4 ram will be replaced by ddr5.
> 
> I thought you were using axis priority card for cashback,is this indisind iconia better than that.


I already bought asus rog phone 2 this quater.
Credit card that i hold
Indusind iconia(i will buy in weekend for 2% and 3x rewars to 6% approx return)
amex everydayspend
sbi simplyclick
citibank indianoil
hdfc regalia


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2019)

So many CCs(& good ones),you must have a very good cibil score/financials. So you still use axis card & any suggestion on which cc to get for someone whose annual spend is not much(friend planning on getting sbi unnati card based on FD for casual use as it will be his first cc).


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> So many CCs(& good ones),you must have a very good cibil score/financials. So you still use axis card & any suggestion on which cc to get for someone whose annual spend is not much(friend planning on getting sbi unnati card based on FD for casual use as it will be his first cc).


I had lounge access to delhi airport with free drinks red wine and vodka in business lounge .used iconia(me) and axis (my wife).Along with buffet dinner with good choice of foods and desserts.
It is very basic card not much rewards,better to get simplyclick if online spend(amazon) is over 20k it is free(ie yearly charges rs 500 on 20k spend you get 500 amazon voucher) or get amazon or flipkart tie up cards those are good choices also.its much better than sbi unnati card.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 12, 2019)

installed ram and monitor also installed gpu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2019)

Run some benchmark tools to compare your pc score with usual scores in reviews.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Oct 12, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> bought this one costed me 40k excluding all discounts:-
> *www.amazon.in/GeForce-256-bit-Graphics-Lighting-ZT-T20710F-10P/dp/B07TXGY8Y2/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3V0EEV9ONT7VS&keywords=rtx+2070+super&qid=1569909949&sprefix=rtx+2070+s,aps,446&sr=8-2&th=1


How you got it for 40k excluding discounts. I am looking to buy this card.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hannibal09 said:


> How you got it for 40k excluding discounts. I am looking to buy this card.


Item(s) Subtotal:
  46,999.00

Instant Bank Discount:
-  1,285.90(some previous spend else it would have been 2k)

Grand Total:
  45,713.10

3414 cashback(10% discount +cashback if spend over 50k)ie total discount on this step is =42300

now 5% cashback on sbi yono ie =2285
2.5% reward points ie amazon voucher on sbi card(simplyclick)=1142

sotal total =38873(excluding all discount)

now icici is giving 10% +5% cashback if you have icici amazon card.(I dont have it btw)


----------



## Hannibal09 (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh I thought by excluding you mean before discount. 
It's available for ₹47500/- now. I planning to use HDFC Diners Black, so I will get ₹2000+250/- cashback and 15800 points equivalent to ₹15800/- effectively ₹29450/-
How's this card available for ₹43119/-
*www.amazon.in/GALAX-GeForce®-Super...NP6&qid=1570980419&smid=A1NDZY44BCNIQJ&sr=8-1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Stick to asus/zotac for such costly cards unless you think you won't be unlucky to face issues with rma of a "not-so-known" brand.

P.S. Amazon is also a 10x partner for diners black & there is still no upper limit for 33x RPs for this card(they still can be used only for flight/hotel bookings)?


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Stick to asus/zotac for such costly cards unless you think you won't be unlucky to face issues with rma of a "not-so-known" brand.
> 
> P.S. Amazon is also a 10x partner for diners black & there is still no upper limit for 33x RPs for this card(they still can be used only for flight/hotel bookings)?


I would recommend zotac since it has 5 years warranty.you are getting it for quite cheap for 30k.I dont have diners only regalia.If u buy and then sell it if you dont like it ,you can make profit ,you will easily get  35-40k .


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 26, 2019)

cpu z screenahots are temp high??
check and see if any problems are there .
Thank you in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Temps are indeed high,it should not be so(at least not at default clock speeds & anything under 80-90% processor usage). Check your cpu cooler & thermal paste,may be they need re-installment/fixing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Use task manager to see processor utilization.Temps of ~45-50C with processor usage ~30-40%(for last 5-10min) is fine.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Temps are indeed high,it should not be so(at least not at default clock speeds & anything under 80-90% processor usage). Check your cpu cooler & thermal paste,may be they need re-installment/fixing.



after playing cod modern warfare 2019 .other temp monitors showing less









only chrome open about 20 tabs(system idle temps)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Software temp reading always vary so they are not that reliable.Prefer ryzen master for temp readings & don't focus too much on single digit temp difference between various software readings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

P.S. also prefer HWinfo *www.hwinfo.com/ over hwmonitor as I found it to be more useful/informative.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> P.S. also prefer HWinfo *www.hwinfo.com/ over hwmonitor as I found it to be more useful/informative.



idle






IN COD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks acceptable,try to increase air flow inside cabinet by re-positioning/experimenting with fans.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks acceptable,try to increase air flow inside cabinet by re-positioning/experimenting with fans.


Use 3 front 120mm fans or 2 fron 140mm fans and use 1 120mm/140mm fan at the rear.
If you have any feasibility on the top of the cabinet then use 2 120mm/140mm fans on the top
PS: Front should be intake while back/top should be exit. Keep this in mind. But the easiest way to cool Ryzen is go with water cooler. Any 120 mil will do but it depends on your budget though.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 26, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use 3 front 120mm fans or 2 fron 140mm fans and use 1 120mm/140mm fan at the rear.
> If you have any feasibility on the top of the cabinet then use 2 120mm/140mm fans on the top
> PS: Front should be intake while back/top should be exit. Keep this in mind. But the easiest way to cool Ryzen is go with water cooler. Any 120 mil will do but it depends on your budget though.


 
I have coolermaster atcs 840 (Full tower)(please ignore cable management and some dust  )

it has 1X 230mm intake (front) 1x 120 mm front with fan controller for my 4 X delta fans .I can increase fan speed .





2x230mm out(top)




3xdelta for airflow two for hdd bay 1 for below intake






lastly one fan rear out fan


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2019)

How much time has passed after installing amd stock cpu cooler,may be it needs thermal paste change(especially if temps were not so high in the beginning).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Please do cable management as it goes a long way in maintaining the airflow in the cabinet. Also clean the dust.

PS: Quaterly we should clean the PC & re-paste the TIM. I clean my laptop that way.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please do cable management as it goes a long way in maintaining the airflow in the cabinet. Also clean the dust.
> 
> PS: Quaterly we should clean the PC & re-paste the TIM. I clean my laptop that way.


I have cleaned it but dust built in is fast even with air filters.will clean it with compressed air but cable management looks bad but it is the only way as the smps has to power the gfx card.near the mobo it is clear .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> I have cleaned it but dust built in is fast even with air filters.will clean it with compressed air but cable management looks bad but it is the only way as the smps has to power the gfx card.near the mobo it is clear .


Use mesh filters for fans and clean the PC every 3 months.
Do something about that cable management dude.
It is the main hog for the temps to rise inside that cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Just watch some youtube videos with similar graphics card build to get some ideas to try.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just watch some youtube videos with similar graphics card build to get some ideas to try.


I fixed it .managed  it too take it from behind mb. Cleaned and did some wire management.
Some pics of the side




temps are still at 50-60 degree at idle.Should i buy *Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4(7.3k)*
Buy Online Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 AM4 Premium-Grade 140mm Dual Tower CPU Cooler - in India
or
*COOLER MASTER MASTERLIQUID ML360R(11.3k)*
COOLER MASTER MASTERLIQUID ML360R RGB CPU COOLER
review
Testing Results & Conclusion - Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360R RGB Review: The New Cooling Champ


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Your choice,I personally don't like water/liquid anywhere near my pc let alone inside pc cabinet.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your choice,I personally don't like water/liquid anywhere near my pc let alone inside pc cabinet.


hmm seems you are right not worth the risk with such high end components.More opinions are welcome
noctua availability is an issue and corsair giving 5 years warranty vs 2 years cooler master
how does this look? will buy within 1-2 months.(out of funds now)
CORSAIR HYDRO SERIES H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLER
latest temps after cod multiplayer


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 6, 2019)

have to disturb you guys again!!!
My hdd 4tb wd is dying so  I need to buy some hdd and ssd.I install lot of games but play few here and there so i need space for game installation.
I have ssd for os need to install games only.
total drive should be 3-4tb minimum
Buy Seagate 2TB Barracuda ST2000DM008 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
and
Buy Crucial MX500 Series 1000GB CT1000MX500SSD1 at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

total 3tb cost=14k
or
WD BLACK 4TB HDD (WD4005FZBX)
Buy Online Western Digital Black 4TB SATA Hard Drives (WD4005FZBX) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
4tb =15.5k(is itdepot reliable?)

what do you suggest any other opinion

will buy this one also
CORSAIR HYDRO SERIES H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLER
13.4k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2019)

You seem to be in Kolkata in which case I suggest to pick up a hdd personally from mdcomputers/vedantcomputers as I don't trust courier handling of internal hdd. It is my personal experience that 7200rpm is not a good idea for 2tb+ internal drives so get two 2tb seagate 7200rpm hdd from mdcomputers for total of ~9.5k.

H150i pro has good reviews so if you still want aio instead of air cooler then it's a good option.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You seem to be in Kolkata in which case I suggest to pick up a hdd personally from mdcomputers/vedantcomputers as I don't trust courier handling of internal hdd. It is my personal experience that 7200rpm is not a good idea for 2tb+ internal drives so get two 2tb seagate 7200rpm hdd from mdcomputers for total of ~9.5k.
> 
> H150i pro has good reviews so if you still want aio instead of air cooler then it's a good option.


no other option noctua not avilable in kolkata.
how is this thermal compound
Buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

so will buy
2X
Buy Seagate 2TB Barracuda ST2000DM008 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

CORSAIR HYDRO SERIES H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLER 

Buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


total approx
24k

should i pick it up or do a delivery(free)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

arko1983 said:


> no other option noctua not avilable in kolkata.
> how is this thermal compound
> Buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> ...


Its one of the best thermal pastes ever. Go with it.
And the Hydro Cooler is also superb option.
Do some cable management 1st of all.
I use zip ties to tie down the cables inside my recently bought Corsair Spec Delta RGB cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Grizzly kryonaut is probably the best non-conductive thermal paste so go for it.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 16, 2019)

temp have dropped.(min 35 from 50) .will update on calll of duty gameplay.
some pics after installation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2019)

That's good.


----------

